# Is there music you sometimes enjoy as much as Classical?



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

This is a question for the main "Classical forum" attendees.

I personally wrote about why I sometimes like other kinds of music. It can be correlated with that fact that Classical is not necessarily'perfect' in sound, ie. some problems I sometimes have with especially Romanticism in particular, I wrote about here. Although, Classical is certainly my definite favorite, I like what other styles can also achieve.



Ethereality said:


> Germanic Romantic in general can be an obstacle. While I'm heavily drawn to any of the surrounding nations, there's even something about symphonic music in general that can be off-putting: it feels like it's well-thought, but just way too *heavy*, in *harmonic* *stiffness* and *emotions*, and needs much more 'instrumental subtlety' and 'harmonic casualness' closer to Folk Classical. Complexity in classical is essential, but when it comes to just orchestration, this interpretation is vaguely more complete in its Neo-Renaissance pleasantness. I'm talking about a complete shift in orchestration where a composer could spend more time perfecting the style. Less 'heavy' instrumentation, a more casual and free harmonic language. The problem with Renaissance is it still has too much harmonic stiffness, that's why I bet on Neo and folk.


So I'd say yes, there is music I sometimes enjoy as much as Classical. I chose *5 tracks in particular*  for you that I really enjoy the overall feel of, I think they relate in some way to Classical by way of melody, of composers like Brahms or Debussy.

*This moment* in particular gives me the same vibes as something like Scheherazade by Rimsky-Korsakov, just more compactly. I notice more enjoyable similarities than differences, ie. instrumentally I actually prefer the use of the distant percussion there and the overall melody. I have said before that the five above are from the best soundtrack I've ever heard (for any movie, game or show). I'm not sure why that is, if there are Classical film composers. I just know I used to enjoy listening to some soundtracks without ever watching their movies. I've only found some I think are good. I decided to play the game of that soundtrack and it was an OK game. It does have a nice atmosphere and story, and so, perhaps I just enjoy the various atmospheric implications in the music, but is there more to enjoying this music than it merely being associated with a story? I think so, personally.

How about you?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Jazz


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My main areas of musical interest are classical and pop/rock (especially art pop / art rock, prog).

To give an idea, here are my ten favourite pieces of music outside classical - and I love these more than many established classical music composers.

1. Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2. Mad man moon (Genesis)
3. Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
4. Ghosts (Japan)
5. Kayleigh (Marillion)
6. Private investigations (Dire Straits)
7. The ninth wave (Kate Bush)
8. Killer queen (Queen)
9. The sound of silence (Simon & Garfunkel)
10. Vincent (Don McLean)


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ I think I will have to send regrets if you invite me to a party!

I am now mostly classical - all eras, all genres - but do enjoy some post-1945 jazz and jazz rock. I like some rock (using the term in the broadest way possible) but nowhere near as much as I did ten or even five years ago - a lot has come to bore me. For example, I used to like the Rolling Stones (up to and including Exiles on Main Street) but have found them quite boring more recently ... but I still love Hendrix (perhaps more than ever). I think this comes down to being no longer interested in music that is about identity (or tribalism) and only wanting to hear really good musicians. I find myself enjoying some folk music more than previously - following the strand from blues - and, of course, I never tire of Dylan. I still love a lot of African music but mostly from before it became polluted by American Hip-Hop and Middle Eastern music.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

No. Almost all non-Classical music is over too soon.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

When it comes to a profound experience that shakes the core of your being, there is little else that can achieve that besides classical music.
When it comes to pure enjoyment, there sure is.

I enjoy lots and lots of (non classical) electronic music and occasionally music from other genres.
I make simple "lowbrow" electronic music myself and enjoy making it a lot. Currently I'm making music in the 80s inspired Synthwave genre.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Some Big Band jazz, swing, and blues. The thing about these genres though is that they always have to surprise me with their presence, because the tricks they do grow old quickly.

Otherwise no.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

I dabble in 60s-era jazz and I also enjoy some French pop, but predominantly, my listening is 98.9% classical.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Apart from classical music I like the way a lot of "Easy-Listening" singers phrase a nice old song, which brings me to singers such as Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, Perry Como, Frankie Laine, Jim Nabors, and so forth. I like popular music that is lyrical: _The Rose_, by Bette Middler, or _Both Sides Now_ by Judy Collins. I like some Country/Pop, especially by female vocalists such as Juice Newton or Emmylou Harris because I think there's a lot of "heart" in those sad, sentimental, country songs. I don't like really loud Rock music with the guitars and drums blasting, so for Rock music, the Beatles are about as far as I go, and I do like many Beatles songs. I have no absolutely no use for Hard Rock, Heavy Metal, Punk, Hip-Hop, and Rap music; but I don't criticize others if that is what they like.

I was into "World Music" long before it was ever called "World Music", and was always collecting records that featured ethnic music from around the world: Celtic, African, East Asia, Mariachi, Calypso and so forth.

With pop music, though, it seems that the more I listen to a particular song, and even one that I like, the less I enjoy it, and then I have to go so long without hearing it before I can enjoy it again. And even with singers I like such as Sinatra or Dean Martin, I have to listen to it in a "mix" so I don't get bored with the same thing over and over again. With "World Music", "Ethnic", "Folk", or whatever you want to call it, about a half-hour is the limit before it all starts to sound the same to me.

Classical music is just the opposite. I can listen to the same the piece of classical or the same composer all day and find new things to like with each hearing.

In this regard, the only music that to my ears reaches the same level of classical for me, is jazz, which I embraced very much while in college and on into my early thirties, and I still like jazz from time to time. I would even say that jazz artists such as Duke Ellington, Monk, Mingus, Coltrane, and David Brubeck could be compared as "Masters" in the same way that we regard the likes of Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Wagner, Stravinsky, and Schoenberg as "Masters".


----------



## Shosty (Mar 16, 2020)

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I think I will have to send regrets if you invite me to a party!
> 
> I am now mostly classical - all eras, all genres - but do enjoy some post-1945 jazz and jazz rock. I like some rock (using the term in the broadest way possible) but nowhere near as much as I did ten or even five years ago - a lot has come to bore me. For example, I used to like the Rolling Stones (up to and including Exiles on Main Street) but have found them quite boring more recently ... but I still love Hendrix (perhaps more than ever). I think this comes down to being no longer interested in music that is about identity (or tribalism) and only wanting to hear really good musicians. I find myself enjoying some folk music more than previously - following the strand from blues - and, of course, I never tire of Dylan. I still love a lot of African music but mostly from before it became polluted by American Hip-Hop and Middle Eastern music.


May I ask what you mean by Middle Eastern music? And why do you use the word "polluted" to refer to it's entry into African music?

To answer the OP., Along with classical music I also enjoy a lot of Rock music (Talking Heads, Radiohead, PJ Harvey, etc.), some Jazz (Miles Davis, Charlie Parker, Brubeck and Ellington among others), some African Jazz, Blues and folk (like Ali Farka Touré, Toumani Diabate, Cesaria Evora and Mulatu Astatke), folk music (Townes Van Zandt and Dylan) and a lot of Iranian Classical (or traditional) music. But I've been concentrating on classical music in the past year or so and have found out about lots of new (for me) exciting composers.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Mostly classical these days but I have a large jazz collection consisting of everything from Duke Ellington to contemporary releases on ECM. Also a large modern guitar music collection of fusion and progressive rock stuff. And lots of acoustic guitar albums.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I lost my post, somehow, but I like to listen to a lot of music as much as classical - just not as often.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Pop and Rock, Traditional _cante flamenco_, some World Music (especially Arabic) compete with CM for my attention. Plus plenty of Other.


----------



## Bkeske (Feb 27, 2019)

Jazz. It probably was the one musical form that lead me to classical in a serious way, particularly The Modern Jazz Quartet. I still enjoy jazz a lot, particularly older jazz musicians, trios, quartets, etc. But, as a 'child of the 60's', yea, have a lot of rock, blues, & folk in my collection as well. Particularly Grateful Dead, Beatles, Fairport Convention, John Mayall, Mahavishnu Orchestra, Cowboy Junkies, and the list goes on and on.

I do listen to the others at times, but once I put on one of my classical selections, everything else seems lacking, and I am immediately satisfied. I don't have the experience of various classical music of many here, but am enjoying the ride a lot, and am quite engaged into all the various aspects of it, which few, if any, musical forms can provide.

So, enjoy 'as much'? Not really, but good jazz may come close.


----------



## EmperorOfIceCream (Jan 3, 2020)

I need to listen to a lot of different music or I just don't feel good. I am always looking for something new. I think that classical conditions us to pay greater attention to the music, both contrapuntally and in terms of repetition/variation. Thus, a lot (but not all) of pop music with the same two chords repeated over and over, or music with an 808s loop for 5 minutes often just seems boring. Before I listened to classical I didn't notice it, but now it seems weird how repetitious some music can be. But of course this doesn't limit me to classical, and I am always looking for new music, preferably music that's a little wild and dense. Here is non-classical that I love listening to:

Electronic:
Producers like Flume and especially Iglooghost make amazing electronic music that is always changing. Iglooghost even says he never lets anything repeat, and so just uses the beat and tempo to tie everything together. Along with people like Floating Points, I think electronic is moving away from merely dance-synth pop and into kind of an "art-electronic" which is more orchestral, composed, has glitch/hypercore elements, and has an extremely dense texture. Also drone music like Tim Hecker (although he is all acoustic now).

Jazz:
Jazz is amazing. A good solo makes my body shake and convulse. All classical lovers should listen to Matthew Shipp (esp. 4D, Piano Sutras, and the Piano Equation), an extraordinary jazz pianist who has a lush harmonic approach. As I am a pianist, I also have a big interest in Art Tatum, Erroll Garner, and Thelonious Monk. Besides less famous jazz musicians like Dexter Gordon, Hank Mobley, and Ornette Coleman, I of course love John Coltrane. A Love Supreme, Ascension, and Giant Steps are some of my favorite albums of all time. (Heretical as it is to say, Kind of Blue is a little boring... too calm)

Rap:
I value rappers mainly just for their lyricism and the stories they are trying to tell. My favorite rappers are Open Mike Eagle, Noname, and of course, Kendrick Lamar. To Pimp a Butterfly is one of the greatest pieces of art America has ever produced. I also like Kanye West, but more for his musical creativity than his rapping per se. (I have an attraction to abrasive sounds, so I really like Yeezus.)

World/Indigenous Music: I have an insatiable hunger for extremely dense and rhythmic percussion, so I like African drum recordings with big ensembles. The Aka Pygmy music is also quite amazing (studio recordings on Aimard's African Rhythms),


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I guess it depends on our definition of classical. I listen to a lot of movie soundtracks, but mostly from the Golden Age. Is Scott Joplin and ragtime in general classical? I really like that genre. And I love things like marimba, steel drums, and other non-vocal world music. And another sin: barbershop quartets, taken in smaller doses.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

"As much as". . . ? No.


----------



## OperasAndPassions (Aug 14, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> My main areas of musical interest are classical and pop/rock (especially art pop / art rock, prog).
> 
> To give an idea, here are my ten favourite pieces of music outside classical - and I love these more than many established classical music composers.
> 
> ...


That's a killer list! Especially the prog rock band Genesis' songs.

I really love Genesis from Trespass until Wind and Wuthering, and symphonic prog in general suits a lot to my tastes for epic and instrumetal-rich music.
I also listen to a lot of soundtracks, especially Hans Zimmer and Yasunori Mitsuda.

For anyone into more bombastic music in soundtracks, I recommend Yoko Shimomura.


----------



## HolstThePhone (Oct 11, 2015)

I am an absolute glutton for music - I listen to most styles and generally try to find something to appreciate in any genre I come across even if it doesn't appeal to me sonically. My favourite genre aside from classical would probably be folk. I know that's a broad term; the only folk I'm really familiar with is that of the British Isles and America. Ewan MacColl is a real favourite, especially the collaborations he did with Peggy Seeger. 

I really enjoy swing music. This is part of the reason nobody allows me near the aux at parties.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Not only do I like some genres "as much as" Classical, it is not "sometimes" but most of the time. 

Classical music might occupy about 20% of my listening, but of that 20% the Classical music I listen to I love. There was a period when I listened almost exclusively to Classical, but that hasn't been the case for a while. There are large swaths of Classical repertory that I never listen to, e.g. non-vocal orchestral music, preferring chamber and solo - and some opera, mostly Mozart.

Jazz, Blues, Bluegrass/Old Time, and some World music is what I listen to most of the time.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Jazz. Brubeck, Grapelli, Tatum, Hines, great instrumentalists


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes, there is music I enjoy as much as classical. For the past twenty years or so, I usually listened to more classical music than non classical music, but for the past three or four months it's been close to a 50/50 split. My non-classical music listening is primarily prog rock, and some jazz fusion. 

The non classical music I don't think I could live without is (in no particular order)

Genesis Selling England by the Pound
Yes Close to the Edge
Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here
Frank Zappa Hot Rats
Beatles Revolver
Chicago II
Jimi Hendrix Electric Ladyland
Getz / Gilberto featuring Jobim
Jethro Tull Thick as a Brick
Chick Corea and Return to Forever (debut album)
Bob Marley Legend
John Renbourn Sir John alot...
The Who Tommy
Dave Brubeck Time Out
Queen A Night at the Opera
Claude Bolling Concerto for classical guitar and jazz piano trio
King Crimson Lark's Tongue in Aspic
Rush A Farewell to Kings

....and there is more music still. 

I will never give up on non-classical music. Sometimes classical music doesn't give me what I need, and sometimes non-classical doesn't give me what I need.


----------



## OperasAndPassions (Aug 14, 2020)

My favorite prog bands are:
Genesis
King Crimson
Van der Graaf Generator
Pink Floyd
Harmonium
Amon Duul II (krautrock scene)
Can (krautrock scene)

My favorite Jazz musicians are:
Miles Davis
Charles Mingus
John Coltrane
Herbie Hancock

My favorite experimental bands are:
Coil
Swans

My favorite electronic music are:
Klaus Schulze
Tangerine Dream
Entheogenic
Vibrasphere
Juno Reactor


I also love the Grateful Dead and other jam bands (and improvisation music in general)


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Classical for me is Baroque Renaissance and early music, I also listen to Some jazz, modern and trad, but tend to draw he line around anything written since 1980, also like big band swing, blues and a couple of 70s groups, Renaissance (with Annie Haslam) and Focus.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

For sure.

My listening is more or less, broken into these ratios:

Classical - about 35% of my listening.
Progressive music (I don't like to call it progressive rock, since that term has a lot of negative baggage) - also about 35% of my listening.
Jazz - about 30% of my listening. 

But all those genres have a lot in common, which is necessary for me to enjoy music.

They are all: complex, have a high level of musicianship, able to convey a broad spectrum of emotion, usually are written in extended form, creative and boundary pushing. 

Progressive music is made up of such diverse sub-genres as: 

Avant-prog (influenced by post 50's composers of classical) - Thinking Plague, Henry Cow, Aranis, Univers Zero, Art Zoyd, and lots more.
Zeuhl (also some modern classical influences, as well as John Coltrane). Magma is the best known (they invented it), but other bands: Eskaton, Ruins, Weidorje, Corima, and many more.
Prog-metal (some of it can be a bit overblown, but usually has jaw dropping musicianship). Dream Theater are probably the best known, but there so many other bands that are so much better. Pain of Salvation comes to mind.
Technical-metal - again, jaw dropping musicianship, and very complex time signatures. Tesseract, The Contortionist, Blotted Science, Cynic, Spiral Architect. 
Prog - the bands that most fans think of when they think of progressive music: YES, Genesis, King Crimson, PFM, Camel, Banco, Van Der Graaf Generator, Echolyn, Anglagard, Gentle Giant, Porcupine Tree, Riverside, etc

The jazz I listen to is also of the progressive nature, like:

Chamber jazz - (lots of stuff on the ECM label). Oregon, Keith Jarrett, Jan Garbarek, Eberhard Weber, Barre Philips. I seem to use this label a bit differently than a lot of the music press, because the stuff they mention, is kind of cheesy to me. 
Post bop - Mingus, Andrew Hill, Bill Evans, Miles
Avant- garde - Art Ensemble of Chicago, Sun Ra, Albert Ayler, Anthony Braxton, Cecil Taylor
Fusion - can be as fiery and as intense as any other genre, with jaw dropping chops and improvisation skills. Return to Forever, Mahavishnu Orchestra, Iceberg, Panzerballett, Alex Machacek, Alan Holdsworth, Weather Report

Probably too much information, but I am pretty enthusiastic about the music I love!


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I listen to classical 90% of the time but at certain times, like when I’m cooking or chatting with my wife, I enjoy Great American Songbook tunes, especially orchestrated by Morton Gould; Burt Bacharach tunes especially sung by Dionne Warwick and Dusty Springfield; Frank Sinatra, Johnny Mathis, and Nat King Cole; and German, Mongolian, and Vietnamese folk and popular music.


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

Jazz c.1950-75. I think it's the only music form that approaches the complexity of classical. There was a degree of influence between the two. Bill Evans, Miles Davis, Coltrane, Brubeck were listening to classical music and a lot of classical composures liked jazz.

From _Sketches of Spain_






From _Dialogues for Jazz Combo and Orchestra_






I read recently where Coltrane was obsessed with some book a guy had written on tone rows.

Anyway, about 95% classical. I have friends who listen to Blues, so I do get a bit of exposure to some other music.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

mbhaub said:


> Is Scott Joplin and ragtime in general classical? I really like that genre.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> Jazz


This is a game I used to play as a little kid, I still remember its jazz soundtracks:
(pretty much gave me my first impression on jazz)


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

hammeredklavier said:


> This is a game I used to play as a little kid, I still remember its jazz soundtracks:
> (pretty much gave me my first impression on jazz)


Haha same. Although now I can pretty much list hundreds of games and remember their soundtracks. Games themselves are so fascinating.

It was interesting some listed Rock and Pop as their favorites. I wouldn't call them favorites personally, but I did make a Top 200 list of the best pop/rock songs. I think some of the Top 10 were

1. Heard it Through the Grapevine - Gaye
2. Evil Woman - ELO
3. Casltes Made of Sand - Hendrix
4. Tiny Dancer - E. John
5. You're All I Need to Get By - Gaye/Terrell
6. Jet Airliner - Miller


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Shosty said:


> May I ask what you mean by Middle Eastern music? And why do you use the word "polluted" to refer to it's entry into African music?
> 
> To answer the OP., Along with classical music I also enjoy a lot of Rock music (Talking Heads, Radiohead, PJ Harvey, etc.), some Jazz (Miles Davis, Charlie Parker, Brubeck and Ellington among others), some African Jazz, Blues and folk (like Ali Farka Touré, Toumani Diabate, Cesaria Evora and Mulatu Astatke), folk music (Townes Van Zandt and Dylan) and a lot of Iranian Classical (or traditional) music. But I've been concentrating on classical music in the past year or so and have found out about lots of new (for me) exciting composers.


Middle Eastern music was a lazy catch all for me. It includes some Egyptian and Lebanese music but also some Algerian (not in the ME at all). For the alleged pollution of the old (70s, 80s and 90s) African music I think I needed a comma. The pollution I am concerned about is from US styles - not that I necessarily dislike those styles but I miss the old African pop (M'bilia Bel, Franko, Thomas Mapfumo and much West African music). I wrote



> I still love a lot of African music but mostly from before it became polluted by American Hip-Hop and Middle Eastern music.


but should have written



> I still love a lot of African music but mostly from before it became polluted by American Hip-Hop, and I like Middle Eastern music.


----------



## Shosty (Mar 16, 2020)

Enthusiast said:


> Middle Eastern music was a lazy catch all for me. It includes some Egyptian and Lebanese music but also some Algerian (not in the ME at all). For the alleged pollution of the old (70s, 80s and 90s) African music I think I needed a comma. The pollution I am concerned about is from US styles - not that I necessarily dislike those styles but I miss the old African pop (M'bilia Bel, Franko, Thomas Mapfumo and much West African music). I wrote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I see. A linguistic/punctuational misunderstanding. Thanks for clearing it up. :tiphat:


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Classical represents just under 44% of my iTunes of over 5,000 songs/movements. It's what gets played the most, and has done for a year or two. Of the rest, the most often played is female vocal, Everything But the Girl, Florence and the Machine, Joni Mitchell, and Sade, a little bit of Genesis, Floyd, Supertramp, and Oldfield from my youth, together with my all-time favourite musician, John Martyn.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Some non-classical musical genres that I enjoy, with an example:

Classic Mambo/Cha Cha Cha:





Moroccan Gharnati:





Israeli Kibbutz-Era Song:





Addictive Pure Pop:





Classic Cante Flamenco:





West African Pop:





Paul Robeson singing _Jerusalem_:





Of course, there's more!:lol:


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

senza sordino said:


> Yes, there is music I enjoy as much as classical. For the past twenty years or so, I usually listened to more classical music than non classical music, but for the past three or four months it's been close to a 50/50 split. My non-classical music listening is primarily prog rock, and some jazz fusion.
> 
> The non classical music I don't think I could live without is (in no particular order)
> 
> ...


I think this comes closest to the stuff I really enjoy besides classical posted so far in this thread.

I loves me some Beatles,
Yes, 
Jethro Tull,
Floyd,
Chicago, 
CNS,
Hendrix,
ELP

While Prog is probably my "go to" genre,
I love great 3-part harmony vocals,
Big Band, 
Cab Calloway,
Rob Rio,
Rockabilly,
Bluegrass,
Early Heavy Metal,
Dixieland,
Sondheim,
Mannheim Steamroller,
Psychedelia,

I am a bit all over the stylistic map.

It's probably easier to list the styles I DON'T listen to.

I'm not a fan of rap, hip hop, dance club music, dj, early country, or elevator music.

While I'm not a fan of mariachi, I still appreciate it. It's happy, and there's some great tuba players and accordion players in the genre.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

As much as classical music? No. I guess I overdosed early on on most classic rock. I have all the Beatles albums, lots of Stones, Led Zeppelin and Bob Dylan, but I don't listen to them much anymore. Also I'm a Springsteen fan. I've also found the music of the late great chameleon-like David Bowie interesting from album to album.

Someone asked earlier if piano rags by Joplin and others are "classical music", and ya know, I think so. If Chopin mazurkas and waltzes are, why not.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

The only music I enjoy as much as classical music is old-fashioned hymns and gospel. I enjoy piano ragtime, jazz, and blues as well but not at the same level as classical (I don’t consider Joplin and Gershwin to be classical but I still like them a lot). 100% of my personal listening time is devoted to classical though I usually listen to Jazz in the car since I can’t focus on classical music and drive at the same time.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Is there music you sometimes enjoy as much as Classical?*

Yeah. Non-classical.


----------



## Bohemond (Aug 25, 2020)

European and European-American folk/country. Townes Van Zandt, Tom T. Hall, Guy Clark, Merle Haggard, Dock Boggs, Mickey Newbury, Norman Blake. Along with classical and Church music, it's essentially all I listen to.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

As much? Hmmm. Hard to quantify. But …

Yes. Some prog rock, jazz, Indian Classical, and if one counts playing, then free form improvisation with old friends too.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Nothing enjoyed to the extent of classical, but I'm very partial to jazz - bebop, Corea, Davis, Kessel, Wes Montgomery, Joe Pass, Peterson, Brubeck et al and big band. I love Sinatra, Ella Fitzgerald and The Beatles and can occasionally be seen man dancing to the Dixie Chicks, Tamla or Abba if the wife gets to the CD player first and I've had a few.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2020)

To date, no ; except some pieces from Peteris Vasks.


Please correct my approximate English.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't think so. The pleasure I get from say Beethoven's 7th or Brahms' 4th is unlike anything I've experienced listening to non-classical music. I enjoy some of the music of bands like Pink Floyd, Black Sabbath, Led Zeppelin, Queen, Genesis, Frank Zappa, some jazz, some ragtime, but I find it does not deliver the same emotional impact as my favourite classical pieces. I get my kicks not just from a lush melody, catchy rhythm or beautiful texture but from following thematic development, listening to those details that are ever present that make the music rewarding on repeated listenings.

(although I must admit the visceral impact of a song like Paranoid is still quite strong on me)


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

senza sordino said:


> I will never give up on non-classical music. Sometimes classical music doesn't give me what I need, and sometimes non-classical doesn't give me what I need.


So true. When I'm working out, I don't listen to classical since I need my full attention to enjoy it. Actually, in general, when I'm doing something that prevents me from paying full attention to music, I listen to non-classical.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I don't think so. The pleasure I get from say Beethoven's 7th or Brahms' 4th is unlike anything I've experienced listening to non-classical music. I enjoy some of the music of bands like Pink Floyd, Black Sabbath, Led Zeppelin, Queen, Genesis, Frank Zappa, some jazz, some ragtime, but I find it does not deliver the same emotional impact as my favourite classical pieces. I get my kicks not just from a lush melody, catchy rhythm or beautiful texture but from following thematic development, listening to those details that are ever present that make the music rewarding on repeated listenings.
> 
> (although I must admit the visceral impact of a song like Paranoid is still quite strong on me)


This. I could add a few more names of favorite bands (King Crimson, Beatles, Yes...) but I also don't get the same pleasure from them that I get from my favorite classical music pieces. I've never heard anything in non-classical that can give me so many goosebumps as the Mass in B minor or the Missa Solemnis for example.


----------



## julide (Jul 24, 2020)

Turkish art song. I get the same pleasure i get from listening to a lieder or a melodie.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

I listen to a lot of different music. In fact until the end of the world happened this year, I mostly listened to non-classical though I've been enjoying some classical works for over 30 years. I'm currently on a tear where I've primarily listened to classical for like six months now but I enjoy many other genres of music: Jazz, World, Classic Rock, Some very limited more modern rock (Muse, Radiohead, etc), Country (not modern bro country though) and Bluegrass. I pretty much will listen to anything but modern pop and (c)rap. 

Miles Davis Kind of Blue is one of the greatest recordings in human history IMO


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC (Jun 29, 2020)

The genre that I listen to the most outside of classical music is rap/hip hop. Although I don't like much rap from the last decade or so, there are still a couple albums I listen to multiple times each year that I still adore:

Ready to Die, Notorious BIG
Liquid Swords, GZA
Enter the Wu Tang, Wu Tang Clan
All Eyez on Me, 2Pac
Doggystyle, Snoop Dogg

After rap and classical, I listen to several different genres, including classic rock, bebop jazz, Greek pop/laiko music, and soul/R&B. What I like with these genres is more dependent on the album or the artist, but some examples of things I really like include:

Led Zeppelin I and IV, Led Zeppelin
Electronic Ladyland, Jimi Hendrix
Dark Side of the Moon, Pink Floyd
Giant Steps, John Coltrane
Miles Ahead, Miles Davis
Afro, Dizzy Gillespie
Black Moses, Isaac Hayes
Honey, Ohio Players
Can't Get Enough of Your Love, Barry White


----------



## thejewk (Sep 13, 2020)

Classical is just one of many things that I enjoy, and I happen to be exploring it a lot recently so decided to join here to help me research.

Some of my favourite musicians/bands are:
Scott Walker
The Fall
Charles Mingus
John Coltrane
Joanna Newsom
Bjork
Autechre
Sun Ra
Neil Young
Bob Dylan
Robert Wyatt

I basically like interesting and unique voices, regardless of which genre they happen to land in. Same with literature.


----------



## UrbanK (Sep 10, 2016)

Edith Piaf and Leonard Cohen. I find there's something very unique to each of them.


----------

